

US urged to recruit master hackers to wage cyber war on America's foes - fun2have
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/10/us-master-hackers-al-qaida

======
mtgx
Oh, so this whole "cyberthreats" fearmongering was never really about them
getting funds to actually _defend_ the country with you know..."defensive"
stuff, but to get funds and pass bills that allows them to _attack_ other
countries.

I don't know what anyone would take their word for it anymore, after they've
already built Stuxnet and Flame viruses to be themselves "cyberthreat" to
others, and now they whine about others attacking them.

I'm starting to notice a trend here, where in the future they will want to
have proxy wars through the Internet with as many countries as possible -
basically whoever offends them in the slightest, or at least to use their
offensive ability to threaten them into doing what they want (signing
treaties, etc).

